# Lamotrigine, Naloxene, Naltrexone



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm seeing my first psychiatrist in 8 years on March 12th. I'm currently on Lexapro and Klonopin and it's not helping. I want to suggest to him Lamotrigine and/or Naloxene or Naltrexone. Has anyone had luck with these or tried them? I need some input, thanx.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this will help you a little. Scroll all the way down to Treatment

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depersonalization_disorder


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

codeblue213 said:


> I'm seeing my first psychiatrist in 8 years on March 12th. I'm currently on Lexapro and Klonopin and it's not helping. I want to suggest to him Lamotrigine and/or Naloxene or Naltrexone. Has anyone had luck with these or tried them? I need some input, thanx.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

codeblue213 said:


> I'm seeing my first psychiatrist in 8 years on March 12th. I'm currently on Lexapro and Klonopin and it's not helping. I want to suggest to him Lamotrigine and/or Naloxene or Naltrexone. Has anyone had luck with these or tried them? I need some input, thanx.


I'm currently on 50mg of Naltrexone and it has definitely helped. I'm not 100% better, but it has definitely made a difference. It took about 3 to 5 days for me to notice it kicking in. On the third day I was depressed, but that went away completely that day after I drank caffeine and it never came back, just my body adjusting to Naltrexone. I'm trying to get ahold of Naloxone - I live in North Carolina. Search for "Naloxone Lazarus" on google, and the Project Lazarus program will pop up, and you can see one way to get your doctor to prescribe Naloxone to you. Have no idea how much it costs, but I've heard nothing but good things about it (only the IV or IM (intra-muscular) kind works for depersonalization). Hope this helps!


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help so far!


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I just started Lamotrigine about 2 weeks ago. I am on a relatively quick titration schedule, increasing by 25 mg a week (now at 75 mg). Normally people go up 25 mg every 2 weeks. This is mainly to avoid The Rash which usually appears in the first 2-8 weeks of starting lamotrigine (can occur after, but rarely). I have been cautious but not paranoid about the dermatological side effects and haven't seen any of them. I feel something but I'm not entirely sure what it is. I have been feeling more like myself, it's a subtle feeling but it is something. I know some members on this site found relief with less than 100 mg, and never increased it, but I am almost at 100 and would not say my DP is being controlled sufficiently. Most people with DP who benefit significantly from lamotrigine do so at 200 to 400 mg, maybe even higher. It may not be anything miraculous yet, but I get a distinct feeling from this medication that seems like it is altering me at my foundation. None of the antidepressants/antipsychotics/other medications I am on and have been on in the past seem to have this feeling. Hopefully that is a good sign. It will be a long titration but hopefully a successful one.

~ Jay


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can I take Klonopin and Lamotrigine together?


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

codeblue213 said:


> Can I take Klonopin and Lamotrigine together?


Absolutely yes.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I am at 100 mg as of this week, still going to titrate up some more to the 200-400 mg range. Something is happening for sure. No other drug agents I have been on have even remotely touched the DP. Once today I was looking at the items on my desk and for a few seconds things had some depth and I felt odd (somewhat real?). I would describe it as a form of sensory overload, minus the accompanying increased DP severity. It also feels like it re-activated some of the other drugs I am on, feeling happier. Just letting you know that I feel _something_ from this drug and am optimistic that a higher dose would result in some substantial relief. I hope things go well at your doctors appt.

~ Jay


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanx, I think I need more than just Klonopin. Sounds like it's helping you. That's how I felt when Paxil worked for me. It worked for almost 7 years.


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

codeblue213 said:


> thanx, I think I need more than just Klonopin. Sounds like it's helping you. That's how I felt when Paxil worked for me. It worked for almost 7 years.


I too felt something from going on an SSRI (Lexapro), like I found a feeling of happiness that was very familiar to me in childhood, but had not felt it for years. I still found the DP lurking in the background. I discounted it's presence as much as possible - a delusion I tried to keep up (guess not a delusion then), but had to come to the realization that the DP hadn't changed all that much. That sad realization happened about a year after starting lexapro, but am still on the medication for anxiety. I'm going at this lamotrigine with a blank-slate attitude, and delusion-free







When you say it worked for you, was it basically a remission, or do you identify with my experience of SSRIs?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

When I was on Paxil I had DP hardly ever. When it stopped working the DP came on gradually over the course of week and then it was full blown again. I believe I can get that well again one day.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

The doc just up'ed my dosage of lamicatal today to 150mg lets see how that goes.....


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

good luck, he's got me on Abilify right now. If that does not help I'm suggesting Lamictal.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Im currently on 50 mg of Lamictal. I never bothered to increase the dosage, because I know it wont cure DP. Right now it feels right, so im sticking with the low dosage.

I am very interested in trying an opioid antagonist. Naltrexone is difficult to get a hold off i suppose. Has anyone looked into Nalmefene, brand name REVEX. It has a similar mechanism, it might be easier to get a hold off.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

S O L A R I S said:


> Im currently on 50 mg of Lamictal. I never bothered to increase the dosage, because I know it wont cure DP. Right now it feels right, so im sticking with the low dosage.


Same here. Both the dose and the reason. Maybe there's something to that...


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> I am very interested in trying an opioid antagonist. Naltrexone is difficult to get a hold off i suppose. Has anyone looked into Nalmefene, brand name REVEX. It has a similar mechanism, it might be easier to get a hold off.


I too, was very excited to try out the opioid antagonist, Naltrexone. My psychiatrist is against prescribing me this, for reasons unknown. I became very hopeful after reading the research studies that had been done on both Naloxone and Naltrexone, and the small amount of success that it had shown. Even if it doesnt work on everyone, there is still the potential that you could be one of the people it produces a positive effect on. I know that for me, i would be willing to try anything, especially if it even has the slightest sliver of giving me success. Let me know if you are able to get ahold of either medication, or if your psychiatrist is willing to prescribe them to you.

P.S: i have a feeling that Absentis is going to call me out on something i said wrong, or had inadequate knowledge of.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

insaticiable said:


> P.S: i have a feeling that Absentis is going to call me out on something i said wrong, or had inadequate knowledge of.


*Sweet FSM*! YOUR POST CONTAINS _absolute no errors_ BUT I'M GOING TO CONTINUE TYPING LIKE THIS BECAUSE I FIND IT *HUMOROUS*!

On a more positive note, I'd like to publicly apologize to you. I made this issue personal when I should have stuck to the psychopharmacology. I was on edge when I posted and took out my frustration on you. I'm sorry.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Absentis said:


> *Sweet FSM*! YOUR POST CONTAINS _absolute no errors_ BUT I'M GOING TO CONTINUE TYPING LIKE THIS BECAUSE I FIND IT *HUMOROUS*!
> 
> On a more positive note, I'd like to publicly apologize to you. I made this issue personal when I should have stuck to the psychopharmacology. I was on edge when I posted and took out my frustration on you. I'm sorry.


Phew!! Glad to hear that there were no errors. I was kinda getting worried there for a second









Absentis, apology accepted. The only thing that upset me was feeling like I was getting attacked, which infuriated me and made me want to hurl it all back to you lol. I know now, however, to keep medication related posts strictly factual from my own experience, and playing less of a doctor and putting out information that may harm someone due to my inadequate knowledge on pharmacology.

No worries though, let's all just be nicer to one another next time


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

S O L A R I S said:


> Im currently on 50 mg of Lamictal. I never bothered to increase the dosage, because I know it wont cure DP. Right now it feels right, so im sticking with the low dosage.


Yeah I'm not expecting it to cure DP either. I feel like it's way too complicated of a disorder to be cured by a single agent. I am even reluctant to say that a combination of drugs would cure it. I personally didn't notice anything until I was taking approximately 100 mg but it's a pretty wacky anticonvulsant from what I hear, mileage definitely varies. My DP is constant with a flare-up of symptoms during certain stressors. I've noticed the Lamictal reduces _some_ of my DP symptoms when it's at a baseline, but doesn't do too much during the stressor situations. Nevertheless I am pretty content with what it's doing so far. 
Been wanting to try naltrexone for a while now too

.....and wooo for resolving fights


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

insaticiable said:


> Absentis, apology accepted.
> 
> No worries though, let's all just be nicer to one another next time


Thank you for accepting my apology, and I'm glad we could clear the air on this issue. I'm going to try my best to be more friendly, and if you ever want the full text of a journal article, PM me and I'll go and find it for you.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wussup,

I'm currently (and have been for some time) the "London Mix" (recommended combination from the U of London for treatment of chronic DP) - SSRI, Klonopin, and Lamictal.

My SSRI is Luvox 200mg daily, I take 2.5 mg of klonopin daily, and 150mg of Lamictal daily.

* I'm not "cured", but I am much, much better.

I saw my psychiatrist today and will be increasing my lamictal to 200mg.

From the research I did when I first joined this forum, the average dosage for people who had great success with the "london mix" was a average to high dosage of the SSRI of their choice (the most common SSRi was some form of lexapro), 1.5 mg of klonopin, and 250 mg of lamictal. The reason for me increasing mine.

On to Naltrexone. My psychiatrist immediately prescribed it. This was after purchasing the newest book on Chronic Depersonalization, where it showed studies on Naltrexone almost completely putting DP into remission. However, it had the reverse effect on me. I took it for a month - 6 weeks (if I'm not mistaken), and felt horrible. It made my DP worse. My Pdoc asked me today if I was willing to try it again, but we will see.

If I don't get significantly better after the lamictal increase, maybe i should request the intravenous version (if this is possible). Studies from the most recent book indicated that it provided immediate and complete remission for some patients of DP.

Chris

MyDepersonalizationExperience.com


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry for being off topic, but the "LONDON MIX" totally sounds like a boy band! lol


----------



## sophiasmith (Mar 30, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I'm seeing my first psychiatrist in 8 years on March 12th. I'm currently on Lexapro and Klonopin and it's not helping. I want to suggest to him Lamotrigine and/or Naloxene or Naltrexone. Has anyone had luck with these or tried them? I need some input, thanx.


Lamotrigine helped me enormously with two dp symptoms. Before I took it, I didn't feel connected to my body or my voice. I also felt so detached that I was utterly terrified all the time, and this included feeling as if I was seeing in black and white, but also as if there was no light. It helped so much with these things that I really feel as if it saved my life. 
I was told I could safely put the dose up higher and higher, and this eventually caused terrible problems and worsened some of my other symptoms permanently. I then stopped taking all medication and found that the benefits and the things that were worse both remained.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Well...off topic or not...the "London Mix" has saved my life....don't get me wrong...I still suffer from DPD...and unlike others on this forum (I've been coming on and off since June 2008).....believe mine to be a serious neurological condition.....

not to be "cured" by vitamins (possibly helped)...nonetheless, i do my fair share of brain food, vitamin regimen, and exercise, etc...

Anyway....

Heather, you said that the naltrexone is helping you...thats great. Unfortunately it didn't help me. What dosage are you on now? Are you taking it in combination with any other medications?

I just got to the "project lazurus" site...interesting.

I'm assuming naloxene is the IV or IM form of naltrexone which recent studies indicate have completely put DPD into remission. Have you spoken with your doctor about it?

Chris


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

haven't been on this site for months - lamictal 600 mg =







for me


----------

